# Personal Best....



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

If you've caught more on one job I want pic's :laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

All I can say is.... snap! I hate that!

More than I've ever brought back before.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks like they threw all the birthday balloons down the toilet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AssTyme I tried to download the picture of the machine but didn't work for some reason. When my (son) helper gets here tomorrow I will see if he won't do it for me.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Healthcare facility?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Plumbducky said:


> Healthcare facility?




It's a house owned by my biggest slumlord, by a lake. Long story but I think he's taking women there for rent credits.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

AssTyme said:


> It's a house owned by my biggest slumlord, by a lake. Long story but I think he's taking women there for rent credits.


Lol


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

what are those, protectors for you sewer camera head?:laughing:


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

SchmitzPlumbing said:


> what are those, protectors for you sewer camera head?:laughing:


How did you guess?!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Plumbducky said:


> How did you guess?!


thats how you keep yours looking like new. i am learning soooo much from you pros:thumbsup:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

If you had a Jetter that wouldn't happened. Lol


----------

